# GPS enabled phones beware



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=7621105


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^nice it embedded 

i have geotagging off on mine  wewt!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ^nice it embedded


I was pretty impressed with that myself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine is off as well. For the camera anyway.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow i didnt know that you could do that.:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

see


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

this just on the iphone?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

it says the video is unavailable for me...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The link above the embedded video will take you to ABC's news page. The video is posted there.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i cant watch it at work i guess... :/


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! Technology is amazing. Thanks for posting this ....gotta go change the settings on my phone now.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hmm... can't see it from their homepage either...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> hmm... can't see it from their homepage either...


 maybe have some activeX stuff turned off


----------

